# Proper 2oo7 calendar!



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Just gotten this gem in the post!
rally quattro, Sport quattro, S1 etc in A2 format
















just to visit http://www.urquattroshop.de - bit unsure if the ship to the US.

This will sit neatly on my livingroom wall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Proper 2oo7 calendar! (WAUOla)*

I REALLY REALLY wish that I knew more languages


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Proper 2oo7 calendar! (Quattro Krant)*

Shouldn't be such a problem?
Informations can be babelfish'd, and the webshop functions can be
turned to english by "choose language" buttons in the upper right.








Also no problem emailing them in english.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Proper 2oo7 calendar! (WAUOla)*

Yeah, i fugured it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hugo44 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Proper 2oo7 calendar! (Quattro Krant)*

Most Germans and Dutch can understand and speak english/american, no worries.
Hugo.


----------

